# Decent quality polish for a Christmas gift



## hairymary (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi.

I'm gonna get my gf a few good quality nail polishes for crimbo. Can anyone suggest and good brands here in the UK that aren't out-of-this-world expensive? She usually wears a sort of a dusky pink dark skin tone colour, or clear, so I'm not looking for anything bright or glittery




more classic, grown up colours, muted shades.

Cheers.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi!

Nails Inc and Ciate are great brands. Unfortunately I'm not sure about the actual name of the colors that would be good based on your description but during the Holidays you might be able to find a little gift set that has multiple colors for a better price. Hope this helps and hope others have suggestions also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## hairymary (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi. Thanks for the reply.

I went for some OPI in the end, so it's all sorted.

If anyone wants to delete or archive this thread now, please go ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## hairymary (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually, one last thing. I was just looking at these Scholl electric nian file/buffer sets, thinking that would be a nice thing to go with the polish, but the reviews say they're not that great, and that the oldfashioned way with 'buffer pads' (?) is better. I have no clue what this is. I've seen here with a nail file, and that's about it.

Can you get sets with these pads in along with anything else you need to have nice nails?

Cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

